# "Novo" recorde mundial de temperatura



## mr. phillip (13 Set 2012 às 17:25)

Boas!
Parece então que o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima jamais registado, foi desclassificado, e temos um novo número um...
56.7 graus, no Vale da Morte, California...
Notícia completa aqui: http://www.publico.pt/Ciências/a-terra-tem-um-novo-recorde-de-temperatura-mas-e-menor-1562883


----------



## Paulo H (13 Set 2012 às 18:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Parece então que o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima jamais registado, foi desclassificado, e temos um novo número um...
> 56.7 graus, no Vale da Morte, California...
> Notícia completa aqui: http://www.publico.pt/Ciências/a-terra-tem-um-novo-recorde-de-temperatura-mas-e-menor-1562883



Estive à procura de imagens dessa estação meteorologica! Digamos que se fosse por cá, não deveria cumprir os parâmetros mínimos, senão vejamos:

Inverno

http://www.google.pt/imgres?q=dead+valley+meteorological+station&hl=pt-PT&biw=1170&bih=771&tbm=isch&tbnid=J44RogXSj_O9DM:&imgrefurl=http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4984418&docid=CJYuGBfImY-pyM&imgurl=http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/4984418.jpg&w=500&h=375&ei=ghFSUN2UNM2IhQfE-YHIAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=425&vpy=196&dur=703&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=167&ty=114&sig=109420197562497547934&page=1&tbnh=119&tbnw=157&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:78


Verão

http://www.google.pt/imgres?q=dead+valley+meteorological+station&hl=pt-PT&biw=1170&bih=771&tbm=isch&tbnid=0sk2sV6Zs4QIZM:&imgrefurl=http://pruned.blogspot.com/2008/09/desert-station.html&docid=Tp-PpLl1ngnnRM&imgurl=http://lh5.ggpht.com/_yiiPzeRfNBQ/TJKCJa1ZwhI/AAAAAAAABSI/NEmFOvCf3fQ/080908_desert_station.jpg&w=512&h=419&ei=ghFSUN2UNM2IhQfE-YHIAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=591&vpy=191&dur=2797&hovh=203&hovw=248&tx=120&ty=138&sig=109420197562497547934&page=1&tbnh=119&tbnw=139&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:81


----------



## Paulo H (13 Set 2012 às 18:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Estive à procura de imagens dessa estação meteorologica! Digamos que se fosse por cá, não deveria cumprir os parâmetros mínimos, senão vejamos:
> 
> Inverno
> 
> ...



Nem uma relvinha à volta..


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2012 às 18:57)

Mesmo esse valor de 56,7ºC no Vale da Morte também suscita muitas dúvidas. Provavelmente o valor mais elevado registado de forma correta será de “apenas” 54ºC registado na estação de Furnace Creek – Vale da Morte.


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2012 às 00:57)

documentário do Wunderground sobre o tema

http://www.wunderground.com/deadheat


----------

